

Ask HN: How to sell a small Internet business? - dfitzpat

I developed in a small internet business for some friends that makes about $1,000&#x2F;month at the moment by connecting performers (artist, musicians, educators, etc.) with libraries and schools for their child and adult programs. The founders are done (for non-business reasons) and the business needs to be sold. However, the price is too low for a business broker. What is the best way to sell a small business like this? If you need more info on the business it is unboundbooking.com
======
hagbardgroup
Flippa: [https://flippa.com/](https://flippa.com/)

Popular for sites like this, as long as it doesn't take much
skill/knowledge/connections to administer.

~~~
dangrossman
I'd also try Flippa. Don't be scared off by the high number of low-value
listings; there are plenty of people there willing and able to buy real
working businesses with a history of revenue.

------
jesusmichael
Craigslist...

